# Winter Pomp



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Always kool to take a Pomp on the Fly! Somehow more special in December 3 days before Christmas .
I saw a bay county pier report yesterday and someone had loaded up on Pompano. Giving me the urge to give it shot this morning. They were there along w/Reds, Mullet and few unknowns :shifty:. I should of caught more but always happy w/one in couple hours.
This guy ate a Chartreuse Clouser.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

That's Awesome.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Dedication!

Ladder or walking?


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Walton County said:


> Dedication!
> 
> Ladder or walking?


I was so wishing I'd brought a ladder! I could have got out at least 30'+. Saw several fish. The ladder would of been a big help in that small surf. 
I was walking the 1st bar.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------

